# [SOLVED] Asus G71G Laptop, Upgraded to 7, need help with LED Driver



## cbruffin (Jan 30, 2009)

I have an asus g71g laptop that has led lights on the sides and the front. This laptop came originally with vista but vista sucks so i upgraded. I got most of my drivers working just fine, with the exception of the driver than controls the LED lights on my computer. 

Can anyone please help me with this? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Asus G71G Laptop, Upgraded to 7, need help with LED Driver*

Hi and welcome to TSF!

Have a look here and see if this helps you out a little.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...G&id=20090719063104687&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

thanks!


----------



## cbruffin (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Asus G71G Laptop, Upgraded to 7, need help with LED Driver*

WOW! you rock! I could not find that for the life of me.

Problem solved


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Asus G71G Laptop, Upgraded to 7, need help with LED Driver*

Hi and thanks for the update!

Please mark this thread as SOLVED using the THREAD TOOLS at the top of the page.

Thanks and I'm glad it helped!


----------

